# Screen shots and Mail system



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

I own a 2009 IMac osx desktop. Exactly how do I go about getting a screenshot? Please give me a step-by-step process.

Also, of the 5 or 6 mailboxes I have on this computer, one is giving me problems. Whatever mail I delete off of the 'All Mail' box, comes back within seconds or minutes. Therefore, mail is mounting up in it for months, and nothing on my keyboard or control panel deletes it for long. It is also feeding any outgoing mail I send, back into itself. What do I do to correct this?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> I own a 2009 IMac osx desktop. Exactly how do I go about getting a screenshot? Please give me a step-by-step process.
> 
> Also, of the 5 or 6 mailboxes I have on this computer, one is giving me problems. Whatever mail I delete off of the 'All Mail' box, comes back within seconds or minutes. Therefore, mail is mounting up in it for months, and nothing on my keyboard or control panel deletes it for long. It is also feeding any outgoing mail I send, back into itself. What do I do to correct this?


1. Command + Shift + 3 takes a full screenshot

Command + Shift + 4 allows you to select region to take screen shot of.
Command + Shift + 4 + space allows you to select a window to take screen shot of.

2. Are these all POP email accounts or do you have an IMAP type email.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Thank you for replying to my question about screenshots and the mailing system.

When you say, 'command + Option + 3 takes a full screenshot, do you mean I hold down 'command' and 'option' while clicking on 3? Or is it that I just click on to 'command', 'option,' and then 3, etc.? As far as selecting a region of the screen to take a shot of, I don't need to, they just want the whole shot. And on that thought, since the company wants to see the screenshot, do I just copy and paste it onto an email and send it to them, or is there something else I need to know about sending screen shots?

About the email system. What is IMAP mail? Is that a type of mail, like gmail? I do use gmail, but if it's something else, you lost me there. Consider me a beginner, so any step that is involved, please do explain it to me. Thank you again for taking the time to explain things. I'll be waiting for your reply to each of these situations. Bye for now.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Headrush. Thank you for replying to my question about screenshots and the mailing system.
> 
> When you say, 'command + Option + 3 takes a full screenshot, do you mean I hold down 'command' and 'option' while clicking on 3? Or is it that I just click on to 'command', 'option,' and then 3, etc.? As far as selecting a region of the screen to take a shot of, I don't need to, they just want the whole shot. And on that thought, since the company wants to see the screenshot, do I just copy and paste it onto an email and send it to them, or is there something else I need to know about sending screen shots?


Best why to learn is just try it. 

There is no option or command to click, so yes, that key combination.

A file will appear on the desktop and you can drag that into any email you want.



Pearlite said:


> About the email system. What is IMAP mail? Is that a type of mail, like gmail? I do use gmail, but if it's something else, you lost me there. Consider me a beginner, so any step that is involved, please do explain it to me. Thank you again for taking the time to explain things. I'll be waiting for your reply to each of these situations. Bye for now.


Gmail can use something called POP or IMAP.

To see which you are using, open Apple Mail app.
Select Preferences in the Safari Menu.
Click the Accounts tab.
Select your gmail account.
In the information on the right you should see *imap.gmail.com* for the incoming server if you are using IMAP.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Thank you again for replying to my questions, but I have more for you. I tried holding down 'command' and 'options' and clicking number 3, - nothing. I tried holding command and options down while clicking F3 - and got Expose and Spaces, which included something about keyboard and mouse shortcuts - of which I know nothing, but nothing that looked like a screenshot. I don't like 'trying' these things, because I could so easily screw something up and would not have the foggiest idea of how to unscrew them. So thus far, I still am not getting anything that looks like a screen shot.

About the mail, my computer is set to open on mail, which is fine. I went to Safari at the top left, clicked on preferences, but did not have anything about 'accounts'. I get 'General, Appearance, Bookmarks, Tabs, Rss, AutoFill, Security, Extentions, Advanced' across the top, and Fraudulent site, Location services, Web content, accept cookies, and database storage,' down the middle - no 'account' tab. Is there anything else you can think of that I can do, or have I missed something? I'll be waiting once again, thank you for your patience.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Headrush. Thank you again for replying to my questions, but I have more for you. I tried holding down 'command' and 'options' and clicking number 3, - nothing. I tried holding command and options down while clicking F3 - and got Expose and Spaces, which included something about keyboard and mouse shortcuts - of which I know nothing, but nothing that looked like a screenshot. I don't like 'trying' these things, because I could so easily screw something up and would not have the foggiest idea of how to unscrew them. So thus far, I still am not getting anything that looks like a screen shot.


It's *command + shift + 3*.

There's no destructive commands you can hit that would hurt your system. Anything that modifies the system will show a pop up dialog and get a second verification and/or require an administrator password.



Pearlite said:


> About the mail, my computer is set to open on mail, which is fine. I went to Safari at the top left, clicked on preferences, but did not have anything about 'accounts'. I get 'General, Appearance, Bookmarks, Tabs, Rss, AutoFill, Security, Extentions, Advanced' across the top, and Fraudulent site, Location services, Web content, accept cookies, and database storage,' down the middle - no 'account' tab. Is there anything else you can think of that I can do, or have I missed something? I'll be waiting once again, thank you for your patience.


The menu displayed is the Safari menu. (The currently running frontmost application)

You have to switch to Mail if its running already or start it if it isn't.
You have to click the Mail icon first (assuming it's in your Dock) or otherwise find it in your /Applications folder.
Either one will switch to or start the Mail application.

Than try the previous requested steps.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Okay, here's what I did to find out what mail application I was on. I clicked on the mail icon in the dock. 'Mailbox' appeared at the top right of the screen. I went to the single heading of 'Mail' which was also on the very top right of the screen, and clicked on that. Under that heading I found 'Preferences,' and clicked on that. A pop up appeared on screen with 'Accounts tab' written in it, and across from that was Mail IMAP. So yes, at least now, we know that is what I am on. Thank you for that.

With that in motion, I pressed command and option, and number 3, but nothing occurred. Do you still have any ideas or is this a little too frustrating for you? If you can find your way to keep on assisting me, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> With that in motion, I pressed command and option, and number 3, but nothing occurred. Do you still have any ideas or is this a little too frustrating for you? If you can find your way to keep on assisting me, I would greatly appreciate it.


It's *COMMAND + SHIFT + 3* keys. not option.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearlite, please try hitting the button circled in red below. Once. Obviously having the page in front of you that you want to shoot.



then go into the message (reply) window on here, hover over the message space, right click and choose "paste" with left click.

For other purposes you can do the same by opening word and pasting everything into a new document. Once achieved save it by selecting "save as" and then make sure the file type ends as (you've changed it to) .jpg or .png (e.g. screenshot.jpg or screenshot.png). Then choose the location you want to save it in (I suggest desktop for starters) and you can then later insert it as an attachment into an email etc.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Screenshot accomplished! I had to do something a bit different though. I first clicked on the 'mail' icon in the dock, as instructed. Pressed 'command' and 'shift' as last instructed to do, but pressing the number '3' did nothing, so I pressed 'F3' on top of my keyboard. Voila! I then dragged it to where I wanted it. If anyone has a Mac OS X, this is how it's done. Thank you for your patience and endurance. 

Any ideas on what's up with the mail system?


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Buffoon. I thank you for getting in on this back-and-forth conversation, however, my keyboard doesn't look at all like the one you show in your picture. I've got a Mac OS X as I just related to 'Headrush,' so perhaps this is the reason for the difference. I have no 'prntscn' on my keyboard, nor anything that hints at a screenshot. Nor do I have the keys you show in your picture. I did open a new message and drag the shot onto the email I was making, and it worked, but I could try right clicking and seeing if there's anything there that does paste. Otherwise, the only other place I know 'paste' is, is under 'edit,' on the top left of my screen. I couldn't really relate to anything else you were saying, as I think my keyboard and computer works are different than yours. Thank you anyway. If you know something about mail system problems, as I've described above in previous replies, perhaps you could tell me what is wrong?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Ignore Buffoon's suggestions, it's for a "PC", not a Mac.

Something is wrong if you press *command + shift + F3* to take screenshots.

Maybe someone has modified the default keystrokes. I don't think it matters but your default language and keyboard layout is english?

http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/#capturescreen


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you click the *Apple* icon in the menubar, than select ]b\System Preferences]/b], then when the window opens select *Keyboard*, does the resulting window look like this:


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Buffoon. I thank you for getting in on this back-and-forth conversation, however, my keyboard doesn't look at all like the one you show in your picture. I've got a Mac OS X as I just related to 'Headrush,' so perhaps this is the reason for the difference. I have no 'prntscn' on my keyboard, nor anything that hints at a screenshot. Nor do I have the keys you show in your picture. I did open a new message and drag the shot onto the email I was making, and it worked, but I could try right clicking and seeing if there's anything there that does paste. Otherwise, the only other place I know 'paste' is, is under 'edit,' on the top left of my screen. I couldn't really relate to anything else you were saying, as I think my keyboard and computer works are different than yours. Thank you anyway. If you know something about mail system problems, as I've described above in previous replies, perhaps you could tell me what is wrong?





Headrush said:


> Ignore Buffoon's suggestions, it's for a "PC", not a Mac.


Apologies.

I was in a rush and should have reread the opening post properly.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello again Headrush. If I click the 'apple' menu, select 'system preferences,' and click on 'Keyboard,' yes, it basically looks the same as the picture you showed me, except for the right hand column, which lists only, 'Turn dock hiding on/of,' and 'dashboard.' There is no 'save the picture,' 'copy the picture...' etc., on that right hand side, but there is 'screen shots' on the left hand side exactly as you show it. (Yes, Buffoon has stated he was in a rush and didn't look at the entire thread.)
On the bottom of the picture, you have your blue light on 'All controls,' while mine is on 'Text boxes and lists...' I don't know if this makes a difference. Thank you for the link, I will check into it and see if I can grasp what's being said. I'll be waiting. Thanks again.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hello again Headrush. If I click the 'apple' menu, select 'system preferences,' and click on 'Keyboard,' yes, it basically looks the same as the picture you showed me, except for the right hand column, which lists only, 'Turn dock hiding on/of,' and 'dashboard.'


Click the screen shots item on the left.



Pearlite said:


> On the bottom of the picture, you have your blue light on 'All controls,' while mine is on 'Text boxes and lists...' I don't know if this makes a difference.


No, that's something different, just ignore that.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello Headrush. I see that when I click on Screenshot, I got the same picture as you had. But what does this do? After clicking on Screenshots, I tried clicking on 'Save as...' etc., but nothing has occurred. Do I just drag the screen shot that I get from clicking on Command, Shift, and F3 on to an email that I send?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hello Headrush. I see that when I click on Screenshot, I got the same picture as you had. But what does this do? After clicking on Screenshots, I tried clicking on 'Save as...' etc., but nothing has occurred.


Very odd.
You are saying taking screenshots works when you use the command + shift + F3 key, but you also said your keyboard shortcuts for screenshots in system preferences looks the same as mine.

As you can see in my image in previous post, mine is set for command + shift + 3.

So basically I'm confused with what's going on.

You are using the aluminum keyboard that came with the iMac?



Pearlite said:


> Do I just drag the screen shot that I get from clicking on Command, Shift, and F3 on to an email that I send?


Yes.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Yes, I am using the keyboard (aluminum) that came with the computer. It isn't a long one, but it's the one that came with it. The only way I get a screenshot is to do the command, shift, F3 keys, and then it appears in the upper right corner of my screen. If you're confused you can imagine how confused I am. I'm just thrilled I actually got a screenshot on the computer! Now however, there is the next question. How do I send it to someone? I tried dragging it onto an email, and did send it, but the company said they didn't receive it??? 

Just to let you know, the 'picture' on my F3 key is a little box with 3 separate boxes inside of it, making it look like a screen with 3 separate sheets on it, so it kind of looks like that's what they intended - a screen shot. But what do I know? If the Mac directions you gave me the link to, state one thing, and their keyboard is doing another, I'm sure I have no idea what they're doing, and maybe they don't either. But it's the only thing that gets me the shot. Now, how to email it?


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello again Headrush. I went at this screenshot again today, going through the 'click apple menu,' 'select system preferences,' 'select keyboard,' and then going command + shift + #3 (not F3), and then clicking on 'save as picture of screen....' or 'copy picture of selected area...' etc., and we DO have a screenshot each and every time. So maybe I was doing something wrong last night, or didn't see the screen shot where I expected it, but it DOES work this morning. Thank you very much for your help, I greatly appreciate it. All instructions are written down in my little back book, and I will refer to them in the future.

Now if you dare to take on another problem,can you advise me on what to do with my mail system?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite, there seems to still be some confusion.

You only have to hit *command key + shift key + 3 key* to make a screenshot. It should appear on the desktop in a second or two.

You DO NOT need to go into Apple Menu -> System Preferences -> Keyboard .... etc. (That's is just for turning feature on or off)

As to the mail issue, this seems to be related to GMail or at least what I've seen before.
You are talking about the *All Mail* section which is under your GMail account?


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. I did indeed press the command key + shift + #3 and get a screenshot, but since this didn't work before, is this because I did the apple menu, system preferences, keyboard thing previously, when you instructed me? 

Yes, I use gmail, and yes, the problem specifically is with 'All Mail' under my gmail account. It is the only section of the various mailboxes (inbox, gmail, a second gmail, spam, etc.) that simply will not delete anything for long, regardless of whether or not I use the keyboard or the delete on the upper screen.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Headrush. I did indeed press the command key + shift + #3 and get a screenshot, but since this didn't work before, is this because I did the apple menu, system preferences, keyboard thing previously, when you instructed me?


Coud be that this option was disabled originally and when you clicked on it it got enabled.



Pearlite said:


> Yes, I use gmail, and yes, the problem specifically is with 'All Mail' under my gmail account. It is the only section of the various mailboxes (inbox, gmail, a second gmail, spam, etc.) that simply will not delete anything for long, regardless of whether or not I use the keyboard or the delete on the upper screen.


This has all to do with how GMail works and is NOT an issue with OS X.

You can read more info here: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=78755

If you don't understand that, basically you have to move messages you want to delete to the *GMail/Trash* folder for them to be deleted.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. I've tried the trash on the upper left hand side of the screen, delete on top left screen, and the trash at the bottom of the screen on my dock, but I don't really know how to use the trash on the bottom half of the left side of my screen, under 'Gmail.' I looked at the link you sent me and while it says to put the 'all mail' trash there, it doesn't say how. Would you mind assisting me there?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Start Apple Mail and choose *preferences* in the Mail menu.

Click on the account section and choose you gmail account.
See if your options look like this:










I think there is a little confusion with how GMail works. You normally don't work directly in the *All Mail*. GMail keeps archived emails of all types here, inbox email, sent email, junk email, drafts etc. This isn't an Inbox.

So although gmail marks emails as deleted, they aren't deleted but just labeled as such and a copy still remains in this *All Mail* folder.

To force them to actually be deleted you have two options.

1) Drag the email into the Trash folder *WITHIN* the Gmail account in the left pane.
2) Right click on the email and choose *Move to* and choose the Trash folder with the Gmail folder.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. You said 'click on Apple mail.' Where's that? I know Apple Menu - in which there's no 'mail.'


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Headrush. You said 'click on Apple mail.' Where's that? I know Apple Menu - in which there's no 'mail.'


aka: Start the Apple Mail application using what ever method you use. (there are many)

1) You have the Apple Mail icon in your dock and you just click the icon.

2) You open *Finder* (Blue smiley face icon in dock) and than navigate to the *Applications* folder and then double click Apple Mail

3) You have an applications icon installed in the far right or your dock. (right side of that dashed line in dock). Click it, window pops open with all your applications, click Apple Mail.

4) 3rd party option which I won't explain in hopes of not confusing you.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. So this is what I've done. I clicked on the mail icon in the dock, clicked on 'mail' at the top left screen, clicked on 'preferences', and then clicked on the 'gmail' on the top left - which then became blue, but I did not see what you have on your picture. I still have the 'Account Type: - Gmail IMAP' on the upper right, 'Description: Gmail,' 'Email Address:' ...etc. going down the page. So either I'm doing something wrong or once again, something's not 'enabled.' I'm ready for the next instruction.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You are close, click the tab in that window that says *Mailbox Behaviors*

Anytime you see a bar like that with a single section highlighted, its a tab bar. Just click the other ones and you should see the same screen as mine.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi again Headrush. Yes, good, I see the same picture you've got. Now do I just click on the top statement of the bottom section, labeled 'Trash'?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

yes.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Okay Headrush. I've moved some deleted emails to the 'trash' by clicking on that top selection. If they don't come back, you will have solved another one for me. In any case, I thank you for your time and effort to give me assistance. If I have trouble again, I hope I can knock on your 'door' again.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush - if you're still there. About that 'All mail' problem. It seemed to work the first day, but now, on several different occasions, I have deleted mail out of the All mail, clicked on the mail icon in the dock, clicked 'mail' at the top left screen, clicked preferences, clicked 'gmail', and 'mail systems', and made sure it said not to keep the mail on the server for more than 1 day. However, it never takes a full day before the mail I've deleted comes back anyway. Is there still something Im not doing right?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Headrush - if you're still there. About that 'All mail' problem. It seemed to work the first day, but now, on several different occasions, I have deleted mail out of the All mail, clicked on the mail icon in the dock, clicked 'mail' at the top left screen, clicked preferences, clicked 'gmail', and 'mail systems', and made sure it said not to keep the mail on the server for more than 1 day. However, it never takes a full day before the mail I've deleted comes back anyway. Is there still something Im not doing right?


Don't touch the preferences once they are set.

That setting (when to delete mail) refers to Trash on the Mac.

Like I said, GMail manages things different. The All Mail folder you see in the GMail tree you shouldn't worry about. 
You should be using the GMail listed in the Mailboxes tree to see your message. (left side of screen)

If you want to delete a message from the GMail Inbox, drag the message to the Trash icon in the GMail tree. (left side of screen).

It WON'T delete immediately from the All Mail folder, but eventually GMail will do it's thing and remove it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

If you're still there, Hi Headrush. I've tried for several days now to just drag the mail from my All Mail list into the trash on the left, and leave it there, with the setting on 'remove in 1 day.' Unfortunately, the mail returns before the 1 day is up, so I just don't understand how to get it off there. Do you have anything else I can try?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> If you're still there, Hi Headrush. I've tried for several days now to just drag the mail from my All Mail list into the trash on the left, and leave it there, with the setting on 'remove in 1 day.'


As I mentioned, this setting affects email on the Mac, not an email account like IMAP



Pearlite said:


> Unfortunately, the mail returns before the 1 day is up, so I just don't understand how to get it off there. Do you have anything else I can try?


It will continue to also. Not sure how else to explain this part: The *All Mail* folder under GMail is *NOT* an inbox. Even when you delete messages GMail keeps a copy in there. Although you have deleted it locally, when you connect online the GMail service "re-syncs" and adds the copy back. This is a design feature of GMail. GMail will actually remove trashed emails after 30 days. (trashed but still existing in All Mail)


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Thank you for responding again. Although I don't really get how All Mail works, I gather it's supposed to collect all the mail, and it isn't therefore, a problem when mail is not deleted out of it. That being the case, I guess I don't have a problem in that area. Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Scumlabs said:


> Command + Shift + 3, or Command + Shift + 4 for an area.


Reading the thread or just the titles?

Look at the first post responding to the original poster.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Scumlabs. If you observe, as Headrush has shown, you'll see that he has indeed walked me through the problem with my screenshot and Allmail. Thank you for your suggestion but I have all the info Headrush has given me, written down, and the problems are solved.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

If you're there, Hi Headrush. I have one more question associated with Screenshots. I know 'Command,' 'Shift' + 4 gives me the crosshairs - but what do I do with that to get the shot, and how do I post that on a forum?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> If you're there, Hi Headrush. I have one more question associated with Screenshots. I know 'Command,' 'Shift' + 4 gives me the crosshairs - but what do I do with that to get the shot, and how do I post that on a forum?


Just left click the mouse and hold the click as you drag around the area you want to capture. As soon as release the mouse click the screenshot will be created on desktop same as before.

To post the screenshot in forums (at least this one) you need to upload the screenshot somewhere. I use http://imageshack.us/ , it's free. Once you upload the screenshot it will provide you a URL to the screenshot.

To insert the screenshot in the forum, just click the *insert image* icon in the message toolbar. You'll get a pop up window asking for that URL you have. Just write/paste it in. Done.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Okay Headrush. I have the screenshot itself done. Now uploading it onto the site you gave me, I have no idea how to do. Do I drag the shot onto the 'Url'? This is all new to me. Thank you for the 'http://imageshack.us/' since I had no idea such a step was necessary, and this one is free. Much appreciated. The place I need to upload this screenshot is into one of the PTC's. I just need some direction in how to get it onto that site and where to put it?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite, check your personal messages.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Headrush - I just want to make sure I understand a few points here. After I make the screenshot, do I just drag it into the dropbox, and then go to image shack and just click on 'can't upload this?' Then they give me a URL and what on earth do I do with it? I've tried contacting the guys at this PTC but they aren't responding with any directions on how to put this in their forum, so I really don't know how else to find out. Do you have any more directions for me?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Headrush - I just want to make sure I understand a few points here. After I make the screenshot, do I just drag it into the dropbox, and then go to image shack and just click on 'can't upload this?' Then they give me a URL and what on earth do I do with it? I've tried contacting the guys at this PTC but they aren't responding with any directions on how to put this in their forum, so I really don't know how else to find out. Do you have any more directions for me?


You DON'T need dropbox to do this. I only put it on dropbox for you to grab.

1) Make screenshot
2) Go to imageshack home page
3) I alway have to click *can't upload* link since the default web page never worked for me in Safari.
4) Click *Choose file* to browse to the screenshot on your desktop.
5) Choose the screenshot you saved on your desktop.
6) Click *upload*
7) Once uploaded, imageshack will show you several URLs. Copy the *Direct link* URL.
8) Return to forum.
9) Click the *insert image* icon in the toolbar present when you are posting a message. (looks like a mountain and sun)
10) A pop-up window will appear asking for an URL. Paste the once you have copied from imageshack. (make sure to remove http:// in dialog box. The one you copied from imageshack has it included)
11) Click *OK*, your image is now part of your message.

Hope that helps.

If you print these steps and than watch the video it might make it clearer.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. You sent me very good directions that I'm now trying to follow. I got the screenshot, went to imageshack, clicked 'Can't upload..' but where do I find browse???:


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Headrush. You sent me very good directions that I'm now trying to follow. I got the screenshot, went to imageshack, clicked 'Can't upload..' but where do I find browse???:


Sorry, the button to click on the Imageshack page actually says *Choose file*, not *browse*


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Believe it or not, I am trying to follow directions here as best I can, but I keep running into snags. I took the screenshot, got to imageshack, clicked 'can't upload', chose the file I wanted, clicked 'choose' on my pop-up, and got the screenshot in the url, but could not see 'Direct Url' in order to click it. Am I still missing something?


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Let me correct something there. Once I clicked 'Choose File' in my own pop-up, and 'upload' in imageshack, I got the screenshot showing in the 'Choose File' window, but can't see anything that says 'Direct Url', so what do I do from here?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Let me correct something there. Once I clicked 'Choose File' in my own pop-up, and 'upload' in imageshack, I got the screenshot showing in the 'Choose File' window, but can't see anything that says 'Direct Url', so what do I do from here?


You click the button on the web page saying *Choose file*

This brings up the standard Mac OS X window for selecting a file on your computer. You navigate and select the screenshot you made. You now click the button that say *Choose* which is in the lower right corner of *this* window.

This should return you to the imageshack web page. Beside the *Choose file* button you should see that the name of the screenshot you selected is now listed.

Now you click the *Upload Now* button on the imageshack web page. It will take a few seconds for the file to actually be uploaded, but after that the imageshack web page should change and list several types of links to the file you just upload.

The one you want is the one labeled *Direct link*

example:


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Okay, I've got my shot and can get the Direct Link now. I guess each forum is different, but I'll figure it out from here I think. Again, thank you very much for all your time, effort, and patience.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Glad to help.


----------

